# Wontley Farm, Cheltenham May 2019



## ocelot397 (May 27, 2019)

*Wontley Farm*

This is an derelict farm on Cleeve Common, Cheltenham (I don't mind naming it as it's named on OS maps!)

No history on it, but it's been abandoned for a while and may have only been a seasonable abode in the first place; which is a shame because it's in an ace location!

I was playing with the aspect ratio and (faux) fish-eye on my phone during this trip, which was novelty!

1.



2. Sun came out for this one, which gave a nice burst of colour



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9. Can see various phases of use on this wall



10. Bumper graveyard (there's even an XR3i in there!) in the old accommodation block 



11. One of the old style windows


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 28, 2019)

Thats really nice, would make a cracking conversion!


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (May 30, 2019)

Nice! I love a walk around an old farm on a sunny day.


----------



## Sabtr (May 31, 2019)

Interesting wall construction how the beam is supported.
Things are getting overgrown now and I'm wondering what else is hidden around that place..
The tent - yours? If not, where were they?!

I can see what the phone's doing to the images there and it's quite interesting.


----------



## ocelot397 (Jun 1, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Interesting wall construction how the beam is supported.
> Things are getting overgrown now and I'm wondering what else is hidden around that place..
> The tent - yours? If not, where were they?!
> 
> I can see what the phone's doing to the images there and it's quite interesting.



Very netally around the back of it, I didn't dare chance it without combats on!

It all seemed pretty deserted around the tent, so I'm guessing (hoping) just kids messing around there...

Do you mean the sort of fish eye effect? Outer image distortion?
It's quite a cool function, but it's not so great for near/medium distant images I don't think...


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 1, 2019)

The perspectives it gives to buildings is what I meant.
I don't know how the phone does it but usually with a normal fisheye lens you have to get the middle (horizontal) just right or things 'bend' longways. Some of my earliest mistakes with a fisheye lens were taking pics of my feet too!


----------

